# 1910's Stone Basement Parging Interior



## phillyhome (Nov 12, 2015)

Here are some photos of the wall... (Attached)

Anyone have any idea what that pipe is for? Can I remove it?

Thanks again!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

moisture behind the parge coat's usually the issue - doesn't take much,,, in general, sweep up & dispose of the dust/sand every month if its a bother

IF you want to tackle a fnd/bsmnt wall rebuild, that's a different issue,,, you WILL be an expert by the time you're done


----------



## phillyhome (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. That's what I'll continue to do on this side of the wall. The other side needs a bit more TLC, seems like water penetration through the window and the stone doorsteps.


----------



## phillyhome (Nov 12, 2015)

Guess I'll be sealing this up today...


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

waterproofing's done outside but calls for complete excavation down to the foundation...expect our home has 1 but may not,,, not uncommon to see laid up stone walls & that's it

anyway, back to 'how',,, clean the exterior, make whatever mortar repairs needed, install a proper footer drain, waterproof (basf/sonneborn/meadows/pacific polymers are a few), tack on waffleboard, & backfill in compacted lifts,,, above grade you can add mechanically fasten;d expanded metal lath & apply waterproof parging for appearance sake


----------

